# move / install basejail on different drive?



## gralmal (May 4, 2018)

So I'm very new to FreeBSD and just learning about jails. I have a fileserver that I've started setting up, and my understanding is that it would be better to put my jails in my zfs pool of HDDs rather than my USB drive that is storing my OS. So far I haven't found any guides that mention putting the basejail in a different path than the default. How do install the basejail to a specific folder using ezjail?


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2018)

It's probably easier if you keep the "old" jails running and simply build new ones and migrate any data. There's really no "canned" solution for this as it's highly dependent on your situation and how you've set things up. 

When you build the new jails try to think ahead and split up the OS with the applications and the actual data. This will make any future migrations easier because the data is already separated.



gralmal said:


> So far I haven't found any guides that mention putting the basejail in a different path than the default. How do install the basejail to a specific folder using ezjail?


Have a look in /usr/local/etc/ezjail.conf. Take note of the `ezjail_jaildir` and `ezjail_jailzfs`, these two define _where_ your jails will end up.


----------



## gralmal (May 4, 2018)

Ok cool. I have no jails currently, I am still getting started with this. So if I change these locations lines in ezjail.conf before doing ezjail-admin install, it will put the base jail where I want it?

What do you mean by "think ahead and split up the OS with the applications and the actual data"? Do you mean split the jail contents from where my media / other data will be stored?


----------



## gralmal (May 4, 2018)

Should I change `ezjail_sourcetree=/usr/src` as well?


----------



## gralmal (May 4, 2018)

Running the installer, and getting a lot of `override r--r--r--  grg/wheel uarch for <file>?` messages. I'm just approving them all, perhaps I could have done something before hand to prevent this though?


----------

